# Soviet HQ, Berlin, Germany - April 2008 - Part1



## federal (Apr 14, 2008)

Last week Dojann and I went to Berlin. We visited many sites around the city and spent too much money. Going to Berlin was a much needed break and I had a fantastic time.

We left the hotel and got on the ubahn heading for our destination. Once we arrived at our stop and exited the station we looked around the area. As we were strolling we noticed animals along, what we thought was, the site perimeter. After a closer look and thinking that maybe they belonged to a security company we realised they were bears behind glass as thick as Clingfilm....I crapped myself and we walked on. 

We finally arrived at the site, after walking 20 minutes in the wrong direction, and looked for access. After further walking we found our entry point and processed to enter. Once inside the outside wall we realised how large the site was. We looked around and entered a few buildings.

The building which is in this report is the second 'main' building.

1. We started at from the roof and worked our way down. (sorry about the HDR)






2. Door up to the roof area





3. 'No more than 200kg/m2'





4. An ammo storage room





5. Twin rooms





6. Stairs leading to the second floor





7. A corridor shot (again, sorry about the HDR)





8. Looking outside at the front of the main building





9. Storage (possibly food) room





10. Original net curtains





11. From the looks of this room I think it was an office





12. No idea why this room, and it was the only one, had a door like this





13. Stair doors (note massive fixtures and fittings)





14. Bathroom wall detail





15. Possibly another office





16. Washroom sinks





17. Another office?





18. Padded door with foul wallpaper





After exploring the 3 'above ground' floors we moved down to the basement

19. Lighting


----------



## federal (Apr 14, 2008)

*Soviet HQ, Berlin, Germany - April 2008 - PART2*

20. Window with metal shutter





21. Electrical fittings. This room was full of voltage meters and had a horrible smell





22. Behind the wallpaper





23. Very .....odd...very....Russian urinals





24. Work room





25. Machinery





26. Cables





27. Pipework with German and Russian writing behind the pipes





28. Tiny sink in the corner of a room





29. Basement doors





30. Graffiti





31. This was behind a chest of 'dust' in the corner of a dark basement room





32. Looking through an approx. 2m long pipe going outside





33. A boiler





We then headed outside and took a few shots of the buildings around

34. The clock tower part of the main building (rear)





35. Graffiti





36. Very art-deco styled building





37. Same as above but from a different angle





38. The clock


----------



## smileysal (Apr 14, 2008)

This is great, I love old soviet buildings (and decor lol). Love that corridor shot in pic 7, and love the office with the brown wooden cupboards and the pics each side and above of the cupboards. 

That clock is great.

Cheers Federal,

 Sal

ps, what were the bears doing there behind thin glass?


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 14, 2008)

What a fantastic explore! Excellent pics, fed.
Was this taken over when the city was carved up between the allies after WW2? I could almost imagine the sound of Russian jackboots in those corridors! Very atmospheric.


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 14, 2008)

As some signs are in German was some if the base shared with East German forces?

On the exterior shots it looks like some of the windows were filled in & the rooms fitted with air conditioning units.


----------



## cogito (Apr 20, 2008)

Top report, a lot of the photos give a real feel for the place and era. It's very well captured.


----------



## Manix (Apr 20, 2008)

An amazing building! I wish there were more sites that large in the UK. Due to our building laws stuff like that get demolished quick to build council flats


----------



## BrickMan (Apr 23, 2008)

nice explore! kudo's for going into bear infested east berlin too 







this is a very russian scene, seen quite a few places painted like this in russian federation/ex soviet places. Remarkably it looks exactly something I saw in estonia on a cafe wall!! maybe its a copy of a 'famous' painting or something, just painted a bit more simplified?


----------

